# American based sites that ship Internationally



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of any american aquarium supply sites that will ship their co2 products over seas (Australia) Mainly looking for a co2 tank.


thanks


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Try Greenleaf Aquariums. I know Orlando ships overseas frequently.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Can you not buy CO2 tanks in Australia?


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes off course you can.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

lol.


Just have not found many good kits on the internet, we dont have the range you guys have.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

well i figured you could thats why i was wondering why you would want to try and ship a CO2 tank . It makes sense trying to get a regulator or manifold or something that may be harder to get in your own country.


----------

